# Problem(?): Pumpe H70 - im Betrieb leise, beim Nachlauf laut



## mMn (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe seit dem Wochenende eine H70 in meinem Rechner verbaut. Wenn ich meinen Rechner starte und auch während des Betriebs ist die Pumpe leise und aus dem geschlossen Gehäuse erst recht nicht wahrzunehmen. 
Dies ändert sich jedoch wenn ich den Rechner herunterfahre. Beim "Lüfternachlauf", die Pumpe ist über CPU_FAN mit dem Mainboard verbunden,  werden die Pumpengeräusche erheblich lauter und sind noch in deutlichem Abstand (~3m) zum Gehäuse hörbar. 
Andere mögliche Geräuschquellen kann ich ausschließen.

System siehe Signatur bzw. Profil.

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Ihr Tipps & Ratschläge für mich habt.

Danke!


----------



## -NTB- (16. Mai 2011)

wird der cpu fan anschluss evt volt technisch geregelt, sodass zum nchlaufen wieder 12v anliegen, dher die pumpe wieder schneller dreht und lauter wird?
oder liegen immer konstant 12v an?


----------



## mMn (16. Mai 2011)

CPU_FAN habe ich im BIOS auf 100%, somit sollten ja die 12V anliegen. Die Pumpe dreht, im BIOS und unter Windows, auf jeden Fall mit ihren maximalen ~1400 U/min. Vielleicht ist die Nachlaufspannung zu gering(?).


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (16. Mai 2011)

Korrekt - den Nachlauf bitte deaktivieren (dieser ist nicht ATX Konform)


----------



## mMn (16. Mai 2011)

Danke schonmal, kann mir jemand noch einen Tipp geben wo und wie...


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (16. Mai 2011)

Müsste in den Biosfunktionen zu finden sein (Energiebereich), ansonsten Boardbuch bzw. Handbuch zur Rate ziehen


----------



## mMn (16. Mai 2011)

Das hatte ich bereits getan, aber bin nicht fündig geworden. Mal schauen ob mir Asus helfen kann... 

Nichtsdestotrotz, vielen Dank!


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (21. Mai 2011)

Ich habs mir gerade auch angeschaut und nichts wirklich auf anhieb gefunden, entweder gut versteckt oder nicht mehr einstellbar - einfach mal beim Asus Support kurz anfragen


----------



## ACDSee (21. Mai 2011)

Schließ die Pumpe direkt am Netzteil bzw. auf dem Mainboard an einen anderen Lüftersteckplatz an und stell im BIOS beim Powermanagement CPU-FAN auf "ignored" bzw. "disable". Das Problem ist damit aus der Welt.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (21. Mai 2011)

korrekt, sollte für gewöhnlich auch gehen. Sofern noch ein weiterer SysFan Steckplatz frei ist


----------

